# greetings from japan



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

well, i am in kyoto missing my girl posh. my mom says she's spotted her with the dh and that she looks good, like she's been brushed...i hope so, and here's to hoping i don't have to cut her down when i get home.:Cry:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, that sounds amazing! Take lots of pics! I'm sure Posh will be fine.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heya Amy! I'm cracking up that your mom said that, but we all know what is important, right?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, I bet you are having a great time in Japan. I had a wonderful time in Japan. I enjoyed our visit to the historic temples, shrines etc and to the Textile mill where they make silks for kimonos. They usually have a runway show displaying their latest creations. They fabric, color scheme, textures are fabulous and the models looks so pretty with the traditional attire. 

I bet Posh is missing you too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I have followed your pics on FB and you are making me remember our trip a few years ago to Kyoto too


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How long are you going to be away from Posh? Does dh like the length of Posh? If so, I would tell him he needs to be brushing/combing. 

I hate being gone from Dexter! I will not be looking forward to leaving Dexter when I go see dd and ds this August and September.

Enjoy your trip in China!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like you're having fun! I'm sure Ms. Posh will be fine. Drink some sake for me


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't worry, Amy! Just have a great time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just have fun, Amy and don't worry about Miss Posh. I'm sure your husband is taking good care of her if only so he won't have to get you mad when you get back, LOL.

I'm SO jealous of you right now.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip. Did you bring the kids or is a solo trip?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*photographer in Japan?*

I'm waiting for photos!


----------

